# Sealing Pavers



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm doing a paver job where the customer has asked for the pavers to be sealed. I've never sealed them so have no idea of which product to use; acrylic, water based, Thompsons? 

Any suggestions greatly appreciated as I'm trying to finish this job before Memorial Day.

Bob


I


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

A good paving stone supplier will have exactly what you need.

Fendt would have it if you get near Ann Arbor or Farmington.


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check that out - you seem to know a lot about s/e michigan.

My biggest concern with sealing is having too much gloss. I'll do a search for something that enriches the color and protects the paver without taking away from the rustic look.

Bob


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

There are different coatings that do what you want. Fendt probably carries the.

You could also Google "Pave Tech" and see if there products are carried in your area.

I am a little familiar with Michigan after 7 years in Alpena (Top joint on the little finger when looking at the Michigan "hand map". I have always avoided Detroit except to use the airport as an escape route. The economy was too depressing, so i left about 5 years ago.


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, at least your winters are milder now!

Thanks for the tip, the paver job will be completed Thursday, now I can go up north, relax, smoke a cigar and not work. I'll seal later when things slow down.

Regards, Bob


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Winters here are not warmer, but not the constant white fluff, moisture and later springs that you get near the Great Lakes. - A lot less snow!!!!

Also not the sloppy winter storms that miss (go south) of us and hit Chicago, Milwaukee and eventually the lower lower and the upper lower of MI. - The U.P. is a different world.


----------



## primetime paint (May 17, 2009)

sw has a 'natural' finish waterborne paver sealer you could check out


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. From what I've learned, sealing enhances the color and protects against stains - like coffee or soda spilled on them.

Bob


----------



## scottwolves (Jul 27, 2009)

*Block Paving Bricks*

Hi, To seal the blocks it us a case of pressure washing them very good before applying as the seal shows everything up!


----------

